# AfterMarket Taillights



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone have them, or considering? I think black/whites, without the amber, would look better on my grey car.

These are offered by Custom Enterprise -- anyone here ever order from them?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Tell me the brake light really is red...!?!?!?

Yes, CE is pretty good as far as shipping goes.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Just something to take note of... those are illegal (since they don't reflect red and amber or even just red) and will probably draw some cop attention depending on where you live. 

As for how they look... no comment. 

I say get some 2000-01 SE tails... either from eBay or another Maxima owner... those would look better....


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

This is how they'd look, FYI:










Photo courtesy of bugbite77 from maxima.org.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Honestly, I'd like these so much better: 










Photo courtesy of KCMC582 from maxima.org.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Puppet:

I agree! Prefer the look of the 2000-2001. Is it a straight swap, nothing needs to be adjusted? Thanks.

BTW -- I joined maxima.org, but the way they discriminate against newbies, don't allow any kind of functionality to really get involved until you fork over $$, rubbed me the wrong way. Show the value of something before you try and charge for it, I say.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> I agree! Prefer the look of the 2000-2001. Is it a straight swap, nothing needs to be adjusted? Thanks.


Straight swap, plug n play.... but make sure that the tails you get have the wire harnesses, if not, you can always get em from DaveB for cheap.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> BTW -- I joined maxima.org, but the way they discriminate against newbies, don't allow any kind of functionality to really get involved until you fork over $$, rubbed me the wrong way. Show the value of something before you try and charge for it, I say.


I never had such problems when I joined and I wasn't a donor until after I was a member for 8 months... I think that being a newbie there does take some amount of humility and patience, but not everyone likes that kinda system. I still think its the best resource for Maxima related information out there, additionally, most of the local .Org guys I hang out with are great people. Its too bad that you've had such a bad experience. 

I really like this site in terms of the higher frequency of mature, constructive discussions, but that is probably due to the composition of the members here. It seems to me that most people are here with the intent to learn more about their cars and related maintence issues and are more knowledge-driven, whereas on the .Org you have also many people there who are ego-driven. Its simply a matter of numbers IMO; this site doesn't have the high volume of users that maxima.org has, and with a larger number of users, there are always gonna be "those people".


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

> I never had such problems when I joined and I wasn't a donor until after I was a member for 8 months... I think that being a newbie there does take some amount of humility and patience, but not everyone likes that kinda system.


Thanks for the reply. It's not that issue -- I'm all about learning the culture of a new online environment before jumping in, always trying to add value to a discussion, proper etiquette, etc. 

As a non-paying newbie on maxima.org, I could not:

1. Search
2. Start a thread
3. Get email alerts when there were replies to a thread I participated in.

Without those three functions, what's the point?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's not that issue -- I'm all about learning the culture of a new online environment before jumping in, always trying to add value to a discussion, proper etiquette, etc.
> 
> As a non-paying newbie on maxima.org, I could not:
> 
> ...


You can do 2 of those things after making 15 posts... its done that way for spam prevention; and yes, spam has been a problem from time to time. 

The search function is enabled for donating members, which I think is a fair incentive. Before I donated, I was able to find most of what I needed w/o the search function either through digging or just asking another donor to help. When I felt that the site was useful enough to me to support, I donated. Some may consider it a roundabout, inefficient, or unfair system, but considering the number of members and the traffic it gets, I think its an appropriate way to raise support for the site.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

They should publish that info and let newbies know, Puppet. Thanks for the intell.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> They should publish that info and let newbies know, Puppet. Thanks for the intell.


Its actually in the Stickies somewhere... seeya around...  :cheers:


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

> Its actually in the Stickies somewhere


Point taken! :thumbup: Although they should make it *very* easy to find, if they aren't really going to let you participate right away, when someone's enthusiasm is highest.


----------



## PandaXpress (Aug 9, 2005)

i like the red and the white, that look nice


----------



## Ed "Sharky" Cruz (Aug 11, 2005)

I am ready to buy a low mileage 02 Maxima....so this info on the tail lights is going to make my personalization mods painless......thanks!


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Ed "Sharky" Cruz said:


> I am ready to buy a low mileage 02 Maxima....so this info on the tail lights is going to make my personalization mods painless......thanks!


I think its only the darker colors that need to get rid of the chrome tails... the lighter colored Maximas actually look pretty good with those chromes on. But its all personal preference anyways... all the best with everything.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

It's the amber I'm looking to lose. Just don't like!


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> It's the amber I'm looking to lose. Just don't like!


You could just make em all red... I've seen people who've painted the insides red to get rid of the amber half... looks good...


----------

